# Sig Request (Fill it soon please)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The Request:

I feel like going against the grain and having a Kimbo sig. I'd make it myself but I'm busy. I want it by saturday for the fights please.

Pics:



















http://www.themmadigest.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/img_8343-slice-vs-abbott-03.jpg 

The pics I put are just a guide line. Feel free to use whatever you want.

Title: Kimbo Slice


Sub-Text: "From The Streets To The Cage"


More Sub-Text: MJB23


Colors: Whatever looks good.


Size: 500 X 225 or whatever looks good.


Avatar?: No


All attempts will be repped.

The best one will receive 5000 credits.

If I end up making my own everyone that submits one will get repped and 500 credits for their effort.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Heres a go at it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Heres a go at it.


Dude your really kicking some ass with the sigs man that is really well done . Keep it up bro


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thats really good toxic...very well done


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's really nice Toxic. 

Is anyone else going to submit something because if not then I'll use Toxic's?


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

i'll have a very quick go

EDIT:


----------

